# Home coffee roasting machines: Gene Cafe; BocaBoca; Ottimo



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

I've been looking at home roasting, and have come across these 3 machines, anyone have anything to say about them?

Gene Cafe

BocaBoca

Ottimo (also known as icoffee)

The BocaBoca and Ottimo are korean made roasters, and I've been noticing the korean coffee scene seems to be quite big as well

if anyone have any other suggestions as well, I'm keen to hear


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

depends on what you're aiming at batch size wise, manual or automatic? what's your budget? new or pre-owned?

the more thought you put in, the more details you can give us for a more precise answer  simples!


----------



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

Hasi said:


> depends on what you're aiming﻿ at batch﻿﻿ size wise, manual or automatic? what's your budget? new or pre-owned?
> 
> t﻿he more thought you put in,﻿﻿ the more details you can give us for a more precise answer
> 
> ...


 All 3 machines are in my budget (so under 500pounds), don't really mind pre-owned, looking for more manual to play around with (as in semi manual, not willing to stand there and spin the drum myself), I would say 250g batch size

Did some reading and it seems the Ottawo is a automatic with little room for tweeking

Also wondering if anyone knows if the temperature control of the gene is the temperature inside the drum, or is it like the temperature thing on the ovens, which is never what the oven temperature is


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

TheHToad said:


> All 3 machines are in my budget (so under 500pounds), don't really mind pre-owned, looking for more manual to play around with (as in semi manual, not willing to stand there and spin the drum myself), I would say 250g batch size
> Did some reading and it seems the Ottawo is a automatic with little room for tweeking
> Also wondering if anyone knows if the temperature control of the gene is the temperature inside the drum, or is it like the temperature thing on the ovens, which is never what the oven temperature is


dunno whether you could get a used Quest M3 for that money, but it would be as manual as you'd want it to be.

I've got no idea about Boca Boca or Ottimo devices, but I'm always sceptical when it comes to reinventing the wheel on age-long proven concepts.

In the Boca thing, how does heat transfer into the glass tube, how is airflow organised?
The Ottimo looks like it's basically a popcorn machine, if you're into that (fluid bed roasting) rather get a 1200W popper of ePay for a 10er and a colander.

If I were in your position, I'd try to find answers to these questions: 
Can I somewhere reliably read temperatures, or add probes and connect data loggers?
Is there any support (company and/or community) if I can't help myself?
Will I find a buyer if I upgrade or lose interest?
To name a few...

Gene will be fine, a used M3 or Hottop will be fine, I suppose


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

The Boca boca has numerous reviews/posts on home-barista... users there that might give you good feedback: https://www.home-barista.com/home-roasting/thoughts-on-bocaboca-250-t48292.html


----------

